
CES 2019: Powered by AI, the Next-Gen Lenovo Yoga - walterbell
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2019/01/08/ces-2019-powered-by-ai-the-next-gen-lenovo-yoga-family-delivers-a-safer-smarter-more-personalized-and-immersive-experience-while-gaming-gets-a-performance-boost-with-new-lenovo-legion-devices/
======
robotbikes
Sad and Lonely, the Yoga's AI sensors will give you a hug and encourage you to
continue working countless hours starting at their screen.

